# Using a grease nipple as a nib cone



## apple320 (Nov 2, 2009)

A bit of playing around today
I used a grease nipple as the cone for the refill and an old clicker unit I had for the top end.

http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/IMG_1636.jpg

http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/IMG_1637.jpg

Still needs a little more polish but not to sure if it is a keeper or not.

Chris


----------



## cnirenberg (Nov 2, 2009)

Chris,
What does it look like with the refill "clicked" in the out position?


----------



## apple320 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Extended*

http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/IMG_1638.jpg


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 2, 2009)

I do like!


----------



## kirkfranks (Nov 2, 2009)

That is a cool idea.
A good gift for your favorite mechanic.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 2, 2009)

I am curious. Lets see the point come out.


----------

